# Web  -   frukt-studio.biz :)

## frukt-studio

http://frukt-studio.biz
, ,   !

----------


## Solne4naya

,    ?   - !! :))

----------


## nevodka

,     ?      ,   - "  ",       ,        (  ),     . 
    ,  ,     ,   ,   ,   .        -           ,        . 
ps:              -   ,      .

----------


## Solne4naya

,  :( 
 ,  
   ,      !
     ,      .

----------


## frukt-studio

> 

    -   ,    
     ?   ?
     -  -    ,    !  !
      , ,  ""      !

----------


## Solne4naya

,  , !

----------

,       .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     ?      ,   - "  ",       ,        (  ),     .

          . 
        .  ,         (   )
    ,   8 ,  .
     ... 
     .
www.teslenko.pl.ua 
(  ,    80-,      )
       ,    .
    ... 
P.S.  ,      .     .

----------


## admin

*Alex_Tee_*,      : http://www.poltavaforum.com/poltavsk...asterskoy.html
ҳ    *Transd*,  *frukt-studio* *rastakoy*.

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,      : http://www.poltavaforum.com/poltavsk...asterskoy.html
> ҳ    *Transd*,  *frukt-studio* *rastakoy*.

        ,       .
http://www.festool.ru/  ,         .
   ,      .    .
    Alex_Tee_   ,     TransD,      ,       .
      ?

----------


## admin

> ,       .
> http://www.festool.ru/  ,         .

  ,      .   ?            볺?   - .
        90- ,        .

----------

*Alex_Tee_*,       -     (    ,   ),          .
           -                ?.

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,      .   ?            볺?  - .
>         90- ,        .

      !!!
   ,               .
         .
     . http://www.woodenstudio.com/
 ,       ...

----------


## admin

> ,       ...

    ?   ,     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*
>            -                ?.

     ,      ,    .
 ...   

> ?   ,     .

  !!!
  ,      !!!
======================================
...    ,  .

----------

*Alex_Tee_*,  ,           .

----------


## frukt-studio

> Alex_Tee_,  ,

          ,   ?

----------


## nevodka

> ,    .
>     ,   8 ,  .

     -    .
 , ,   .
   ,       ,           . 
,    8  -     250.000$   2 ,       ,      ,       . 
  ,    ,                  ,      -  . 
 http://www.shutterstock.com/licensing.mhtml

----------


## 23q

,   3    ,   -   , ,    .

----------


## nevodka

*23q*,    ,   ,       ,         ,          .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,  ,           .

    ,           .       ,   .         ,     .
   , .
     - " "   ,   ,      .

  ...          

> *23q*,    ,   ,       ,         ,          .

  *nevodka*     .
     Windows , Adobe Photoshop CS3,  Nero ..?

----------


## nevodka

*Alex_Tee_*,  ,    .
       -     ,  -     ,    ,   ,          50     ,   - . 
     ,   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,  ,    .
>        -     ,  -     ,    ,   ,          50     ,   - . 
>      ,   .

       "" .        1.
    ,          1  .
   ,       ,   ,    ,     frukt-studio.biz     
 .

----------

*Alex_Tee_*,  ,        ,          ,**:            ,   -        
        ,           ,       !          ?.     ,   ...      . *frukt-studio*,       ,     ,     -,   , -

----------


## nevodka

> "" .        1.

    - Vaclav Kollontai,  -     1    .
     , ,      (   ),    .

----------

" 
  ,
   ,    
   ,

  ,

   ." 
      ,   . 
P.S. ,  ! 
     ! ;)

----------


## Demagog

,  ...     ,  -,  .      Vaclav Kollontai ...             ,   .  ,    ,       . , frukt-studio, ...

----------

,    ,  !

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    ,  !

       ,    ,  ,   !!!
                 ....
   .
 .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,  ,   !!!
>                  ....
>    .
>  .

    " frukt-studio.biz :)" 
 "   - ",   ,   ,   .
 ,      - .     -  .   -   ?)
 . 
     -       .   ** .   ?    ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> " frukt-studio.biz :)" 
>  "   - ",   ,   ,   .
>  ,      - .     -  .   -   ?)
>  . 
>      -       .   ** .   ?    ...

   ,        ,    ,  .         .
   ,  ,       .
  ,      ,      ?
       ,      .

----------


## TRS

800,  ,     ,      ,     ,       ?       - .  
,         ,   ,    ,    . 
     -,       .  **:    *Alex_Tee_*,     ,     ,  .

----------


## Demagog

http://demotivators.ru/posters/46194...-tyolochki.htm 
,   ,         .      ,   ? 
 ,      .          (  " "),   "  "           ...  ? .  ,   MS     ,      ,        -.  * ,   ,    :* 
*""*.  
  ,     , **(  )    .
       ? (, ,  ) .... ????? !!!! 
     + " :  " ....    .    -

----------


## frukt-studio

1.      ,   ,    !
2.       ,           

> ""

  ́-
  ( ),     .   6a.
: --; : --; : - http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/
3.  -   ,   .     ,      ,   ,      .
4. Nevodka -          ,    80-     !
5.  (), , ,                    .   ,         
---
 ,        .
    - ,            ,       .        , -!
---
          ,      
---
   -    ,            :)
P.s.       ,    ,  -

----------

> ,        .

      ( ,   ))))

----------


## nevodka

*frukt-studio*, ,  .  ,       ,  ,        -. -.

----------


## nickeler

**:    ** = **???    ?  http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/

----------

> ,

      ?   -  .
          ,      .

----------


## nickeler

,  ,    .
 䳿    **.    .           .    ( , )    ,    .    ,     .  ?        . 
     ""   .   ,     ... 
:          "",    ,  ,    볺. *,*   !          ,      - - ""!     !

----------


## frukt-studio

> ""   .   ,     ...

  , ,    "",      -  .
:  ,   ""        ?  

> ?

   ,    ,     !

----------


## fabulist

> 

   "" -  ().     ,     ,  .
p.s. , ,        ' ...  )).    .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*fabulist*,  
! 
  !  -   .   (    ... ) ,            ()  . ,   ,    ,    ,   ,   -      
 , .... ...  ...   ...  !
...       ?!!!

----------


## frukt-studio

> ,   MS     ,      ,        -.

      CMS   (     *5* )   !

----------


## nickeler

*frukt-studio*,      . -!
      (- , ),         .   " !"

----------


## admin

-  !?         . 
  CMS   ,      볺   CMS,   Split.
     ?      . 
 ,   CMS. ͳ  ?:
archive
bil
casino
gooest
items
items_02
new_news
news
pages
pasports
photo_bil
photo_casino
photo_contact
photo_reklama
photo_restoran
photo_shou
photo_vak
photo_zal
photos
pimages
prices
reklama
shou
users
vak
zal
zayava
zk 
  ?    .   *frukt-studio*, ,      ,   .

----------


## TRS

> CMS   (     5 )   !

  -        5 . 
        5     ,     5    ? 
(  ,  ,   ,    , 10     ,   2       )  
      5 ,  ,         1,     ( ) "  "  "  ".      - MS Word 97.  
"" ,     ,     ,   ""       5- .  _ ,    :_
    -  "    " ...!       ,  ,           ? 
,        -  . 
  ...             . 
          .

----------

.
       .
, frukt-studio -     ?
,       - .
   .

----------


## Demagog

> 1.      ,   ,    !
> 2.       ,          
> ́-
>   ( ),     .   6a.
> : --; : --; : - http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/

      :     ! 
,      .  ,  ,      ,      ,         "".   ** _, ,       ?       ?_  
       3-   .          .  - :  ,  ,      .             , , , .     , ,           XIX ,    ,        .  . .  : "  ,        ,       ".      -      .   ,          .          .    ,     , - .  , ,    , ,        .       . 
 - http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/trudnosti/36_184 
      ,     . (,  ). 
           .  -  ,  -  .    ,       .

----------

> .  -  ,  -  .

     ,           ))

----------


## jamlife

*frukt-studio*,   ,        .   ,   .
        .           . 
 ,      ?
  .   .      .

----------


## art_b

*jamlife*,  ,   .    ...R.I.P.

----------


## admin

> frukt-studio,   ,        .   ,   .
>         .           . 
>  ,      ?
>   .   .      .

  , .  .

----------


## aneisha

> ,   .

    -   .
      ?
 !

----------


## frukt-studio

> jamlife,  ,   .    ...R.I.P.

    ,             ,      .           ,     ,  , ,  ,   , ,  ,      
              ,

----------


## admin

˺    .   ,   ,    (   -  ""). 
, , , ,  -    ,     ... 
  ,     . ³.

----------

*frukt-studio*, ,      ,   - ,

----------


## admin

**,     ,     ...

----------


## Demagog

> *frukt-studio*,   ,        .   ,   .
>         .           . 
>  ,      ?
>   .   .      .

    ,    .      ,  ,     .

----------


## jamlife

> ,

    ,  ,     .

----------


## Sky

*jamlife*,    -     ,   ' ... 䳿???

----------


## rasta-koy

> frukt-studio, ,      ,   - ,

  http://lurkmore.ru/ 
    :- ))  

> jamlife,    -     ,   ' ... 䳿???

      ?
---
         :- ))

----------


## rasta-koy

!
Coming soon...   

> ...       ?!!!

   :- ))

----------


## Lera

> Coming soon...

  ???      ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> ???      ?

  ...   :- ))   : http://www.frukt-studio.biz 
    ,       :- )) 
 ...

----------


## Sky

> ...

   .  ))

----------


## rasta-koy

"" http://www.frukt-studio.biz
          !

----------


## rasta-koy

=) http://www.frukt-studio.biz =)

----------

